# Headlamp Removal



## DanielFinzel (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello all!

Im currently new to this forum so my browsing capabilities are not the best yet so i apologize if this has been answered before.

I own a 2004 GTO and just ordered HID's from a website that was recomended on this forum. I was looking through my owners manual on headlamp removal and it was not very descriptive. It tells me to remove the battery completely (is this really necessary?). I also went and looked at my car and saw one bolt that looks to be holding the headlamp in place. However i doubt thats the case. So i read on in the manual and it says i need to remove radiator cover and the four screws holding it in. 

So right now im kinda sitting here wondering if this is gonna take forever to do and debating on paying to have it done for me. :confused SO...Does anyone have any pictures or advice on headlamp removal that would make putting the hid kit in for one easier and for another cheaper?

Thanks,
Daniel 

Here is a pic i took BTW










and another....


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

My hid's are still in the box so I'll let those who have installed them answer.
I'm curious to follow the instructions again myself because i was under the impression the the battery and the air box had to be removed , not the fan shroud.


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

I know for a fact their are 2 more fasteners on the bottom side of the headlight. I don't think thats even a problem however as I think you could just remove the battery and work from the back for the passengers, and on the drivers side you would just take out the air box.

Not entirely sure though.. It's wet out or I would go take my car apart and take pictures..


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

you might want to clean that battery up a little.


----------



## DanielFinzel (Jan 29, 2008)

*dirty.... lol*

Lol NJGoat, Thanks for the tip :agree

So neone who has the hid kit installed...any advice? I should receive these either tomorrow or thursday (hoping for thursday, its my day off!!!) so im in need of advice! i could try and do it on my own but boy i sure did mess it up on my 99 grand am, they were never right after that....lol:willy:


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,
You don't remove the headlights, just the bulbs.
You don't have to remove the battery, but it makes it easier, to get to the
cover over the bulb.
Also, I didn't remove the air box. The cover on the driver side is fairly easy to access.
Removing the radiator cover may make the install easier. also.
Just pull up on the center pins of the locks, four, I think.

Larry


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f42/hid-installation-14881/?highlight=hid+installation

Go to this thread to find some answers.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

DanielFinzel said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Im currently new to this forum so my browsing capabilities are not the best yet so i apologize if this has been answered before.
> 
> ...


Hey Daniel,
The HID installation is really not that hard, but, it is much easier if you remove the headlamps from the car.
You do not have to take the battery out to remove the headlamp. Use an extension on a rachet with a 10mm socket to get the retaining bolt for the passenger side lamp. There are also two bolts underneath each lamp, that will require you to remove the front bumper cover. This may sound intimidating, but it's pretty easy. The front bumper cover his held on by 7 screws. Two each in the leading edge of each front wheel opening, and three across the top on, under the hood. 
Go to LS1gto.com and do a search for "front bumper removal" and it gives you detailed instructions on how it's done.

Removing the headlamps, the radiator shroud and the front bumper cover will make for a very smooth installation. 

The HID kits are "esentially" plug and play, but I found the kit plug to not fit securely into the factory harness, so I opted to hard wire mine, and have had no trouble with it. I did my lows and fogs at the same time.

Email or PM me if you need anymore help.

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

This is the first I'm hearing to remove the bumper but i'd rather play with that then the battery...I hate sparks.

Will the air box on the drivers side have to be removed as well?


----------



## DanielFinzel (Jan 29, 2008)

I appreciate everyones responses in this forum. It has def been helpful! 

So I basically gathered a bunch of info from different threads and this one and as soon as i get them in im pretty sure Im going to use my video camera and record what happens. Hoping for a successful first time (but hey dont we all if u know what i mean lol:cheers)

As soon as i get the kit in its going in that day! So im still hoping for thursday being that Im off work that day and will save me from having to call in :lol:

Ill keep posted on how it goes and if im able to i will attach or link to you all the URL for the video of the glorious and therefor hopefully successful install!


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> This is the first I'm hearing to remove the bumper but i'd rather play with that then the battery...I hate sparks.
> 
> Will the air box on the drivers side have to be removed as well?


Not sure about the air box, as mine has already been removed.
Like I said, you can do the HID intall with the headlamps in the car, and you would not have to remove the front bumper cover. However, it is much easier with them out of the car, especially if you do a hard wire job.

Russ


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Can the HID's be used as the day time running lamps?
"The circle projector lights"?

Just wondering because I didn't think they worked very well for running lamps.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

AlanSr said:


> Can the HID's be used as the day time running lamps?
> "The circle projector lights"?
> 
> Just wondering because I didn't think they worked very well for running lamps.


No! When installing HIDs, you MUST pull the relay for the DRLs. The low voltage required by the DRLs will burn out the ballast for the HIDs. 
The relay is located in the engine compartment fuse/relay box.

I have no expirience with the "angel eyes"

Russ


----------



## DanielFinzel (Jan 29, 2008)

when u pull the relay does it trigger a light on the inside? my grandam would trigger a service vehicle soon light, and it was annoying as could be!


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

DanielFinzel said:


> when u pull the relay does it trigger a light on the inside? my grandam would trigger a service vehicle soon light, and it was annoying as could be!


No. The DRL indicator on the dash will still light up, but no other warning lights.

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Wait a minute- the running lights relay must be disconnected? 
I don't recall this part either. Are there good instructions that come with these HID things- I certainly do not want to burn the ballast:willy:


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Wait a minute- the running lights relay must be disconnected?
> I don't recall this part either. Are there good instructions that come with these HID things- I certainly do not want to burn the ballast:willy:


Yes, they must. Don't kow which kits you have, but the instructions in mine, though horribly broken English, do say to pull the relay.

Russ


----------



## DanielFinzel (Jan 29, 2008)

*Installed*

GOOD NEWS :cheers

Headlights are in! 

http://www.fortillian.com/daniel/Untitled.flv

The link will take you directly to video download, i composed a short video of clips of the headlights and some of the install, I had a few more but they ended up deleted somehow from my Harddrive Camera, dont know how that happened but besides the point, theres also some clips of me hittin the gas a bit lol...The install was *EASY* and only took about a hour and a half, plug and play, and omg the results are amazing! Take a looksie at the vid and tell me what yal think! I want feedback! arty:


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I'd love to see what you have done but i can't open your page.
I'll try at a different computer this evening.

Glad they are in-did you remove the bumper?


----------



## DanielFinzel (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks, they really are a beaut! 

No i didn't remove any hardware beyond the radiator cover. It was actually quite nice!


----------



## DanielFinzel (Jan 29, 2008)

Let me kinda take back waht i just said up there, i did remove the battery as well. On the passengers side the battery was all in the way so that had to go, once out it made the installation seemless on passengers side. Biggest problem on drivers side was the 8 inch hole i had to work with...It didn't leave me much room at all.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

DanielFinzel said:


> Let me kinda take back waht i just said up there, i did remove the battery as well. On the passengers side the battery was all in the way so that had to go, once out it made the installation seemless on passengers side. *Biggest problem on drivers side was the 8 inch hole i had to work with...It didn't leave me much room at all*.


:agree, that's why it's so much easier to take them out. :cheers

R


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Russ,

Once the snow starts melting here, I will attempt the HID instillation so just a heads up I may need some assistance.

Thanks
Frank


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Russ,
> 
> Once the snow starts melting here, I will attempt the HID instillation so just a heads up I may need some assistance.
> 
> ...


No problem Frank. It's really not too hard.

Russ


----------

